# child harnesses



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw one for sale for $30-ish, made by cal-june. Anyone ever use one of these on their kid? Any thoughts on alternatives if you didn't like it?

link: CAL 722 - Child Safety Harness by Cal June - Bosun's Chairs & Harnesses Safety - All Points Marine


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Kiltmadoc said:


> I saw one for sale for $30-ish, made by cal-june. Anyone ever use one of these on their kid? Any thoughts on alternatives if you didn't like it?
> 
> link: CAL 722 - Child Safety Harness by Cal June - Bosun's Chairs & Harnesses Safety - All Points Marine


Yes, used one with my daughter from ~2-10 years. The tether is minimal, so replace that. But the harness was fine for a child. I did clip the shoulder straps together up high to improve the fit.

There is a picture of her partway down this post:
Sail Delmarva: Climbing Gear for Sailors; or Jacklines and Harnesses for the Unemployed

Legally, you should be using a PFD with the harness. Since the tie-in is in the back, that is sort of a conflict (it can be moved to the front). We never used them together; sue me. The reality is that she was never on-deck in rough conditions when she was small. It is not strong enough to meet off-shore standards, but I can't imagine having her on-deck in a blow and I can't imagine a 40-pound child putting a 5,000-pound impact on the line. It seemed suitable for the use.


----------



## Schleprock (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Kilt


----------

